# Where to Position your trap in relation to a known feral hive.



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Upwind and about 30 yards away.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

If the tree is close enough, (I normally say 5 miles), I would put a trap on it, take 1 to 3 starts from it, let it build back for the Winter, then take 1 to 3 next year, and the next year.

Trapping is a sure thing, swarm boxes are hit and miss at best.

If I couldn't put a trap on the tree, (too far away, not practical, etc) I would put a couple of swarm boxes out. One about 30 to 50 yards, the other about 100 to 150 yards away.

cchoganjr


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Since the wind changes from day to day, I'm thinking prevailing wind (most common direction), I haven't noticed much difference in where I place the traps from the feral hive. I look for prominent features like large limbs, forks in the tree, etc. when I look for places for traps. I usually put traps 50-100 yards away, in partial shade, on the North side of the tree, entrance facing East or South.
Upwind would help the foragers who become the scouts smell the trap lure and help them locate your trap.
Good luck with your efforts.


----------



## Binnie (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks everyone.


----------

